# Quarter sawn red oak and splated maple



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I cut a small red oak and spalted maple. I got some nice lumber from both. The oak was on the small side to quarter, but had some nice ray flecking. The maple was fairly nice too. Here's a couple of pics of both.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

here's a couple more of the maple


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I especially like splated maple but I gotta say, unless you are into wild grains and coloring you probably wouldn't think highly of it and think it's destroyed or rotted.
That said, all of it's pretty stuff.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Especially like that spalted maple with the face in the left knot. Keep up the good work.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I see an eBay knot !
Look ! Neil Young ! :blink:
I'm sorry. The seventies were hard.


----------

